# 105 Arrested At New London, NH College Party



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Not too far from the New London, New Hampshire police station a party was in progress last night. Most of those present were from Colby Sawyer College. Police responded and took 105 people into custody. Most were held on alcohol violations. Three were held for providing alcohol.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The Shift commander musta shit. It would take hours to book them.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

do you need another paddy wagon down there?

we need a F-ing paddy train sarge


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

And I thought the booking officer was pissed when I brought in 13 an hour before the end of his shift at E-13.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


> And I thought the booking officer was pissed when I brought in 13 an hour before the end of his shift at E-13.


I can only imagine.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

It appears that Colby-Sawyer is going to take the role most colleges take. It seems to indicate there will be no action against the students, who comprise a pretty big chunk of the school's total enrollment (8%), according to WMUR-TV. I also note the house where the party was held is owned by the school. Are they maintaining a public nuisance? Good question.
In the story WMUR says:

"That's too bad," said David Sauerwein, vice president of student affairs. "But ... whenever there are decisions like that, it's a great opportunity to have those conversations with students about other choices they could make."Sauerwein said the college owns the house where the party happened and rents it to three students. But he said because the house sits off campus, the school's code of conduct doesn't apply, and school officials likely won't make an exception in this case."We primarily see our role in the lives of students as educational, and certainly as concerned for their well-being and for their life in moving forward on this," he said.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

That officer is going to win the 2009 arrest pool.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

263FPD said:


> The Shift commander musta shit. It would take hours to book them.


Hope they had a templet doc for alcohol possession just change the names and DOBs and your good to go


----------

